# Nubbutt-Rottie and Corgi thread



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My Rottie-Ragnarok(Raggy) and featuring my parents Pembroke welsh Corgi pup,and perhaps a cat or two.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some more..


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

moremoremore


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Click pictures to see them fully,I don't like to do the photobucket option very much.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Great pictures! Ragnarok really likes to climb things, huh? Lol I had to laugh at the picture of him in the middle of all those sticks. 

Your puppy is so cute! I want a puppy now, I miss them!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks,yeah hes a good climber. My parents pup,but I see him a lot none the less. He was after a raccoon.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought i should remind you that I *LOVE* your Rottweiler!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So handsome! Oh my gosh that puppy is the cutest thing ever! Corgis are great.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love them all!  I especially like the pics of Ragnarok on the tree limbs. He is in great shape!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

lol,thanks.he's a natural. Yeah the pup is the cutest I've seen,pretty feisty and confident as well.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

....................:wink:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`m glad to finally get some heat back on,and Rags split nail is healed. It seems to be the time where all animals want to get sick or injured over something.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the video!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

love that crazy corgi pup


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

moremoremoremoremoremoremore


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Ragnarok is hilarious and handsome! I love how fit he is. Too often do you see incredibly overweight Rottis

That corgi is adorable too!


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

love the pics 
My grandparents had a 2 Rotti's when I was growing up. Great dogs


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks,you would have to feed him a ton to get him overweight,but I wish I would see more fit Rottweilers.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`m obsessed with photo taking...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing cuter then a Rottweiler. Great photos. Looks like your pup has a great, active life. They sure love to be out and about with their person.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Your rottie is in great shape! So handsome


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Snow!!

Thanks,Rotts are cute and handsome all in one.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`m hoping they will play better soon,Raggy either has no interest in playing with the pup or too much interest.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.....................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Tomorrow is Ragnarok's 6th Birthday! I`m posting today sense I`m busy tomorrow,and is more of a guess on exact date.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.....................


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Your rottie is absolutely stunning! So athletic and fit. <3

And that corgi pup is killing me with cute.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

:rockon::rockon:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

dog vs cat wrestling,I warn you its rough. This is my young male,who tends to be too rough for my other cats,but the dog is a bit too rough on him. Although Raggy can be rough he can also be tolerant of the cat,the cat can bite hard yet has never gotten mad at him.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow,just visited my parents and the pup was running around Raggy for hours barking his head off. Why did I want a puppy again?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I decided to get a new cart,the last one got stolen but at least it lived 10 years before that.
Its finally not raining constantly as well.
Volk,or accidentally written Volcar by the vet,is now 3 months old and 11lbs. He has more then doubled in size! He also will lift his leg to urinate,and starting doing such weeks ago. I never heard of a puppy so young doing such,some one told me it was impossible being they lack the leg muscles for it.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

If you look closely at the shaking pic you can see a rainbow.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................................


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

I love an athletic Rottie, I'm hoping to get one within the next few years.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool,I've gotten addicted to the breed just over one.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

:wink::redface::wink:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

........................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Third page bump!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

morez...:wink:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I will keep posting even if no-one is watching!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

He fell in the pond in the bottom one,a silly thing to do for a dog that hates water.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Time for snow pics!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some snow frisbee.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some morez


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

All these photos are so much fun. The corgi pup is adorable and your Rottie just has a great energy in the pics.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Volk seems to like the snow.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks,snow shots are fun even if I got trapped in during the weekend.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

......................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love these pics. He is such a handsome boy. And that corgi is freakin adorable.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks and another thread bump.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

i loooooooove corgis


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Trying to train him to bounce off objects,was my Birthday so got a ply-board for him to train on.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Volk has lost a good amount of his baby teeth,he only has three k9s right now. He's the one that got the most sad when the party was over.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww!! I watched the video and he looks so much fun to play with! Very handsome too! And Volk is super cute!! It's cool to watch him grow.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks,Mercury and Tanner my past dogs.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

......................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone passed puppy class!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

At the beach.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Very impressive! Did you teach him to jump off things? That's a cool trick.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes,Its been one of the most fun tricks I've tried. Thanks!:redface:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to teach my dog to do that! I can't believe how big your parents corgi has gotten! (At least I'm pretty sure you said it was your parents?)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in love with your Rottie.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm in love with both!! Makes me miss owning a Rottweiler! I'm going to have to dog sit for my uncle to get my rottie fix,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE CORGIS
and rotties are beautiful too so...
stalk stalk stalk.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah the Corgi is my parents,I`m going to babysit him for 6 days next week though. Hopefully it doesn't rain the whole time so I can get some more shots.
I based my training of of this,well more or less. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w23KWpMCg8


Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I think he is in need of some muscle gain,either lost some over the winter or age not sure.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..................:wave:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Lets get ready to rumble.

Sense house sitting the two have gotten a lot better with playing,going on for over 30 minutes.


----------



## Navy K-9 (Mar 4, 2013)

Totally in love with ur rotti. He is total beast mode!! I miss my 2 boys. Titan and sam one was American and the other German. Ive now moved bck to owning GSDs.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Naw shucks,GSD's are one of the breeds I would like to own some day. I also have to fawn over the German sporting Rotts.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

///////////


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

....................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..........


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

He's not really stuck in the last pic.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhh Raggy <3

I really love him. Makes me want a rottie myself!!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

TY Raggy and little mr. chewy puppy. Raggy gets his face and neck covered in puppy slobber after even a short time playing with him.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yeah and that pup is 8 months old now,hardly a puppy anymore. Time sure flies.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some basketball..


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Basketballs and Jollballs


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

................


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol @ the pic where the corgi looks like he's flying. That's great. I've never thought of Rotts as agility type dogs but Raggy is so crazy!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Who knows if Raggy is pure but a good Rottie should be versatile even if not super agile.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

He squished his ball...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Corgs has gotten a liking for the water,it helped for him to see some other dogs in it. Of course Raggy is no help there.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky beaches are best beaches!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

................sticks


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Raggy!! He looks so athletic and I love his "up for anything" attitude! I really love dogs that take things by stride


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks,he appreciates it. I love a well rounded dog even if they may not be the best at anything in particular.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Am getting him into barn hunting,still needs some work but great potential on him they said.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`m sad that summer is now over,that means less pics because of lack of sun.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Got behind a bit.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..................


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Such a beautiful, athletic Rottie 
And I'm curious about the paw print on the Corgi! lol And wow he's all grown up now.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Edit: Thanks,the paw print was a temporary that was gotten at a festival which lasted less than a day and in a month he will be a year old now.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

......................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.............:wink:


----------

